# so excited! collecting big tank tomorrow



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

:-D i found a sweet tank with stand online this morning. rang the lady and told her ill be picking it up tomorrow lunchtime! cant wait! :-D:-D

questions is tho, make a sorority OR divide for the males...
hhmmm im half inclining to use it as a sorority.... i kinda want to get more males rather than females though and not have to buy filter and heater everytime i get a male :-?

what ye think?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!! How many gallons is it? 

You could do half sorority and half for males??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!! How many gallons is it?
> You could do half sorority and half for males??


i have no idea! ill measure it when i have it and do the maths... its quite big though... 
hhhmmmm thats a good idea.... half for the girls, and then divide the other have twice for 2 males..... very good idea! :-D



dramaqueen said:


> Very nice!!


thanks DQ ;-)


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like 29-55 gal... big!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well i hope its big enough to divide!  my mother is gonna faint... she always lectures me about how much money i "throw out the window"..... last time i added the "actually....mum" part she starting throwing my fluffy toys around the room..... hhhmmmmm

_*EDIT; ill be adding pics in this thread as i divide and decorate the tank etc etc.... watch this space *_


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol I can't wait to see the end result! I wish I could get a big tank...my mom told me that when I move out she'll get me a 60G as a going away present because I wanted to get one.lol Just 2 more years!haha


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Lol I can't wait to see the end result! I wish I could get a big tank...my mom told me that when I move out she'll get me a 60G as a going away present because I wanted to get one.lol Just 2 more years!haha


neither can i haha.... i hope it cycles fast enough.... lol im so impatient to put fish in there! 
ah those 2 years will fly though!!! moving out isnt ALL good lol trust me! :shock: its been days since i had a warm meal! haha but my fish got new food yesterday LOL LOL :lol:

hey what do ye think of this!!!! savage or what!!!!
this is how i wanna do it!!!!
heater and filter will go in sorority...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow i seen that tank on craigs list how much did ya pay??


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

tanks between 15 and 25 gallons,

But looks more like a 20 gallon long.

That's my guess


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow i seen that tank on craigs list how much did ya pay??


:lol: €150.... has a small chipping at the top but not visible and does not effect tank. filter and all incl... bargain... 2hours drive from my place, so still in range too.



Chicklet said:


> But looks more like a 20 gallon long.
> That's my guess


ill try do the maths when i get it lol. mind you, i suck totally at maths :roll: looks more than that tbh... ill see ;-)


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a good site to calculate the aquariums size once you get the dimensions
]http://animal-world.com/encyclo/information/calculate.htm#Aquarium%20Volume%20Calculator



> looks more than that tbh... ill see


Well I was mostly going by the ornaments, fish in the picture etc you posted and I think it's gonna be smaller then you think.' hope i'm wrong


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome, congrats! If it's not big enough for both, I definitely recommend a sorority! Nothing nicer than a heavily planted sorority. 

I suck at math too...just FYI.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

hard to see from the pics how big it is. tank is empty btw! she had turtles in the tank. the fish in there are in the background poster.. so hope its big  

10am now, another hour or so and ill head off to get it!!!!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Let us know when you get it,
and how big it is of course 
Here's hoping it's REALLy Really big for you.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

woohoo! im very happy haha. its 30g tank 
just cleaned it out... gonna try repair the chip at the top as good as i can... isnt visible but it still bugs me LOL lid needs alot of cleaning but tank was ok. will decide on dividers tomorrow and hopefully start them!

edit; the "2 hours from my place" part was a lye LOL
bit over 3 hours one way.... so drove 7 hours today (244miles).... 
totally tired now lol...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NIIIICE!!!!!!! I'm so jealous.  

Love all your little tanks lined up like that too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome! You could do a 20G sorority and two 5 gallon splits for males...or something along those lines. Congrats!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Awesome! You could do a 20G sorority and two 5 gallon splits for males...or something along those lines. Congrats!


^^^thanks guys!
i want to half it to match the cabinet, so 15g sorority and maybe 3 sections for 3 males... see how it would look anyways.... 

shock tho, i opened the filter that came with it and OMG there were rocks of poo and muck in it.... deffo NOT using that... eeewwwww....

tank and stand are juwel :-D really good brand!!! didnt even see that! happy days


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful!
I'm so glad it was to your liking.

Now comes the fun part, Figuring out what to do and filling it


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Neelie said:


> well i hope its big enough to divide!  my mother is gonna faint... she always lectures me about how much money i "throw out the window"..... last time i added the "actually....mum" part she starting throwing my fluffy toys around the room..... hhhmmmmm
> 
> _*EDIT; ill be adding pics in this thread as i divide and decorate the tank etc etc.... watch this space *_


LOL! My grandma is always like "ENOUGH fish already!" but im like " I didnt now they is a such thing as too many fish!" lol FISH ROCK!:yourock::nicefish:


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

that looks bigger then 20, but that is one cool looking setup! =]


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^thanks guys! yeah im delighted with it! gonna attck it today and see what it'll look like divided :-D

haha well if it was a marine tank my mum would luv it... she's more into marine... i luv marine too, BUT there's bettas that need to be bought LOL :lol::lol:



WuGolfer07 said:


> that looks bigger then 20, but that is one cool looking setup! =]


the sums said 32g, but i guess its a 30g really...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow congrats on the new tank,
the picture a couple of pages back of the tank devided i thought looks awsome.
i wish you luck with it,and really look forward to seeing how you get on. :-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks willow! 

update lol... its divided. decided to use us solely for males and get another smaller tank for sorority... means i can get 3 new males LOL each sections is 5g


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice. Looks good!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats.how do the deviders work,so they sick on ?
never used one befor.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

willow said:


> how do the deviders work,so they sick on ? never used one befor.


thanks willow! i love it!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025
;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:O

I want your tank!!!!!!!! GAH! It's gorgeous!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks for posting that link.
you did an awsome job,i wonder if this would be ok for
a small reptile inclosure ?:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I bet it would!!! Like for crested geckos or something? 

(I know very little about reptiles, so If I'm wrong, please correct me. LOL)


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7 hrssssss! omg I'd be like I am never getting in a car again for like one week! haha!

I have to say that looks soooo awesome! I can't wait to see it all set up and with more bettas!!! YAY!


~TPF


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i don't know either lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys!
update; bought another tank LOL...
maybe i should add another 2 sections in it for the boys and leave the rest to the girls lol


























also, stumbled across a small fish shop in town today that had double tail females!!! my jaw nearly dropped. he imports them from singapore and guess what; i have a new source of fish now lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looking good,and great you found another out let to get the fish.
:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!! I'm so jealous! I want a DBT female soooo bad... 

It looks so good.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

looking good so far!

~TPF


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great so far! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!! I'm so jealous! I want a DBT female soooo bad...


i can ship you some :lol: they're only $3 and some nice colours like opaque and orange and cambodian and royal blue. might get one myself later on when sorority is done 



BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> It looks great so far! Keep the pictures coming!!


thanks! oh i will :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ thanks bloo!  tank is filled, started to cycle, filter is spot on and its ready for decorations and fish.









started my sorority!!!! its also filled, began cycle, filter working and half decorated with stuff i had left over.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow !!looking great.
the second tank looks awsome,:-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

right,* i give up*...

the divided tank is toxic. something is in it that kills fish within seconds... i checked all labels of the products i used to divide it, they were either marked safe for children, non-toxic or harmless for fish... but OBVIOUSLY something went wrong!

i checked all water stats. they are all perfect.. 
friend of mine, and aquarium pro recommended stuff that speeds up the cycling process. add it, leave filter running for 2-3 days, and add fish. done. he uses the stuff for 40 years and told me how to do it! so that cant be it. 

first, draco stopped breathing and sank to the ground and layed on his side!!! i got a net and shifted him into a glass with normal tap water, conditioned. he gasped and survived! i had already given up on him!
then maehk followed! same symtoms!!! quickly got him out of there too! i immediatly got out salmon too then.... 

:-( guess thats the end of the divided tank!

the sorority is grand. no problems at all. 
girls are flying around having loads of fun!

i give up on it now though. gonna empty out divided tank and sell it again...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no,i'm so sorry it's going wrong.:-(
what was the tank used for before you bought it ?
also what about the hose,was it a new bit ?


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe it was the hose? That sucks because it looks so good. I'm happy your fish survived. Maybe just get a new filter for each section and clean the tank really well and try again?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ the clear hoses are aquarium hoses for airlines and the garden hose is defo not toxic. they are made for water. lots of water. 
im pretty sure its the dividers.... tank was thoroughly cleaned, nothing from previous owner re-used. silicone was aquarium sealant. 
the mesh or binders are the culprids....
guess ill strip down the tank and replace mesh, should i find other stuff. crafting mesh doesnt exist here in ireland.... like alot of basic stuff.

sorority is done though. looks savage. girls are happy out.








and lil sick ghost moved into old sorority and is also happy out.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

such a shame,would you still not keep the tank for something else ?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

willow said:


> such a shame,would you still not keep the tank for something else ?


thats what i thought first but id rather sell it and get my money back... dont want to spend any money and more fish.... it stops here. *im actually sick of it all*. 
fish are not like cars; you cant park them up and leave them if they're broken. they are animals that suffer. and i cant stand it. i probably aint right for keeping fish. rather go back to my car then and waste money there than making fish suffer


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

But you tried and gave it your best shot and did so with the best intentions so you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. 

If it were just the mesh that was problematic, would you consider replacing it and keeping the tank? Or maybe some of the products you used just needed some time to "settle". Really sorry about your troubles, though. :<


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, what Kittles said.

Maybe you should try it again but go with the place mat idea that one person here on the forum had (I forget her name)

It probably wasn't the binder backs because those are used all the time for dividers.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck with the decision you make,i hope you're
able to get money back on the tank if you decide to get rid of it,
it's just that tank though right ? you're not getting
rid of all your fish are you ?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah i think i might try get other dividers.... ill see. 
for now though i need to let my fish recover.
cleaned filter and heater yesterday to keep them safe (not cheap!)

god no i cant get rid of my fish! i luv them very very much. 
plus i wouldnt know who to give them to that would mind them well


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Tanks!


----------



## shannon (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats on the new tank have fun with your aquascaping it.
S.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^thanks guys. they are nice tanks indeed. 

the sorority water stats are perfect. delighted. 
cyled in just 3 days.... i love chemicals lol

maehk built a bubblenest in his provisional critter keeper... god bless him... they seem to be ok. all eating and happy, no skin or gill problems. thank god they made it.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

UPDATE!

ye probably followed the tragic downfall of my 1st try at the divided. well, now, try #2! (with more brains this time lol) i ordered the crafting mesh ye all use for ye're dividers online! not cheap, but i couldnt get it anywhere else!
i soaked a spare lil part in water for days to see if it would disolve like the previous mesh. BUT it DIDNT! :-D its perfect! no smell, no color. niente nada! so i filled my tank again!

I also trashed the old back gravel caus it looked too much like funeral! and got natural smaller gravel!

for the "drip system" i got aquarium hosing. specifically for fish. just to be safe. started cysling yesterday 

current set-up: a bit messy lol









divider;

























and draco's newest bubble nest  its really perfect!!!









edit; more good news; i ordered in new bettas for wedenesday! from singapore!!!!! halfmoon and crowntail males and double tail females :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks very nice!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> It looks very nice!


thanks DQ  just waiting to cycle, then decorate and done woohoo. cant wait till wednesday!

lights on!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing!!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Everything is so precise. A very nice tank, even without any decoration. Glad to see you didn't give up on it either, but what did you say about your old mesh? It was dissolving?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Kittles said:


> Glad to see you didn't give up on it either, but what did you say about your old mesh? It was dissolving?


yeah, it was just coming apart.
the grey kinda colored the water, so deffo no good. then put the fish in and they nearly died. so this mesh is much better now. soaked it for a few days and its perfect.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

good! looks great. Very professional IMO. I can never get my cages and tanks to look perfectly neat with straight dividers etc. LOL

~TPF


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

very tidy,and i'm glad you didn't give up.
i wish you the very best of luck.
:-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks guys! i hope "3rd time lucky" is NOT gonna happen! caus another time i cant do it lol. 

water is perfect anyways. no smell, filter is working ace, will be cycled by wedenesday anyways, ready for the new arrivals! so excited!

gonna clean the sorority today... had a mad outbreak of algae lol stupid idea to have put it infront of the big window lol.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cant wait for an update!! I love these things


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm getting excited,can't wait for piccies


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

willow said:


> i'm getting excited,can't wait for piccies


Ditto! I wish I could get myself a nice tank big enough to divide. Eventually I plan on getting a 10 gallon and dividing it 3 ways OR dividing my current 5g so I can put another betta in it and then just getting another 5 gallon and divide again because right now all I have is 3 males in 3L bowls with no heaters so I really want to upgrade. haha.

I can't wait to see the new fish you ordered!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

aw 3 is a good number!!! a 3 ways divided tank will look awsome!!! :shock: maybe you want to save for a bigger tank and divide it more often for more males/females and try sell your current bowls for some money. in time you will save money considering you only need 1 heater and 1 filter but you can keep more fish depending on your tank :-D 
and we ALL know the betta bug is non-cureable and spreads rapidly throughout the body LOL so you WILL be getting more :lol:


----------

